# URGENT Golden Girl in Gwinnett County....



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a couple of hours away from Lawrenceville, if a transport needs to be arranged.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Once again, there are a lot of labs on this site for those of you who are on the lab forum.
http://www.nrvanimalshelters.com/Pulaski/dogs.htm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*she is still there-Pls Contact Rescues*

http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/cgi-b...owse.do?channelId=-22522&pageTypeId=536880236

She is still there-pls contact rescues.

My Internal ID Number is 3411 
I am a Female,PEN 163 - Retriever Mix
The shelter thinks I am about Young
I will be available for adoption starting on 05-28-09
FOUND STRAY: Breed Size: Medium; Friendly and Calm.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please look up the rescues for that area on this listing and email them:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Georgia.htm

There is also Atlanta Dog Squad: http://www.atlantadogsquad.org/


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This pretty girl is there too, but has a bad notation.

  My Internal ID Number is 3945 
I am a Female,PEN 173 - Retriever Mix
The shelter thinks I am about an Adult
I will be available for adoption starting on 06-15-09
FOUND STRAY: Breed Size: Medium; NOT-Friendly and Pending Evaluation.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> Once again, there are a lot of labs on this site for those of you who are on the lab forum.
> http://www.nrvanimalshelters.com/Pulaski/dogs.htm


I will crosspost this. Thanks Finn!


----------

